# fast flow



## paintspill (Nov 25, 2012)

i have started making a new style pen (and have the same issue with another one) that has a larger nib the ink seems to flow a little too much causing a lot of ink to 'pool' as you write, without changing the nib i was wondering if a different ink would make any difference. perhaps a thicker ink, if there is such a thing. or would i simply replace the nib for a finer one,


----------



## Twissy (Nov 26, 2012)

Marc, check out the library, you'll find "behind the nib" in the general reference section. This is probably the best starting point HERE


----------

